# Hi. I'm in delaware



## Thefoxygranpa (Jul 11, 2008)

I've made some posts previously in here, but I've done far too much lurking about. So I decided to post a little about me and my theatre  . 

Working for a small 90 seat blackbox theatre. Our light grid consists of 12 parcans, 5 source four jr's and quite a bit of cheap special effects. Recently updated my sound system to a 16 ch behringer mixer[har i know its bad], a pair of JBL prx518 subs and prx515 mains.

Here's a link to my theatre's website if anyone is interested Premier Centre for the Arts .

Any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 11, 2008)

First off welcome to CB!

Gaff will be along shortly with the standard greeting...I'll start with my typical jerkesque comments/questions....

So....based on your inventory list I guess you didn't have a hand in naming the place you work for.. 

For the record...excellent WW reference.


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Jul 11, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> First off welcome to CB!
> 
> Gaff will be along shortly with the standard greeting...I'll start with my typical jerkesque comments/questions....
> 
> ...



Only been working there four years, but the new theatre should be coming along shortly[har har economy sucks]. 

Was waiting for someone to get the WW comment


----------

